

The best of sci.space.* - coderdude
http://yarchive.net/space/

======
aperiodic
This makes me very sad that I am too young to have experienced the glory days
of usenet.

------
InclinedPlane
This is not quite a perfect "best of", it's extremely biased toward a few
authors. But those authors (Henry Spencer, George Herbert, Paul F. Dietz, a
few others) have an exceptional track record so the result is still an
amazingly high quality collection of posts.

I really miss usenet, there was a time when it existed in a sweet-spot that
fostered some quite excellent discussion. I believe HN is the closest analogue
in the modern day but it's a pale shadow of usenet at its best, in my opinion.

~~~
arethuza
I have very vivid memories of two particular usenet posts:

\- Reading about a thing called "Mosaic" on alt.hypertext in early '93 when I
was actually tasked with finding a hypertext browser for the project I was on.
I remember thinking "Sounds cool, but why would I want to load documents over
a network?"

\- In '95 reading a post about a project called "Oak" at Sun that involved a
guy that I vaguely knew, sending a begging email to Sun got me a very early
copy of Java

